# braiding mane just to keep horse cool?



## lovesmyhawse (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't hurt. I would'nt necessarily put her mane in buttons... but individual braids left hanging (a french braid would probably just get pulled out) might give her some relief.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Whenever I go on a big trail ride, I always put up my horse's hair in simple, thick braids to keep them from over heating. It helps a lot. I do this all summer as well, allowing them to keep braided hair in the pasture.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Could you try a running plait? It depends on the length of your horses mane if it's worth it though, if it's quite short then you could just do individual plaits, but a running plait would make more sense if it's long, and would be more time efficient.


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there! I think braiding helps a lot with this problem. At our ranch, we keep one of our competition horses braided throughout the summer. He stays much cooler and relieved. I would definitely give it a try!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I do working braids in the summer. It keeps them more cool, but still gives them something to swat flies with when they shake, unlike button braids or plaits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

My sisters horse has the same problem. She roaches him in the summer because we don't show or anything. I brain my guys mane in think brais to keep him cool though cuz he has too thin of a mane to roach
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey thanks guys! I just braided her mane in long, floppy braids, about 8 total.they arent super pretty but its gotta feel good! I have never been good with.braids or hair...equine or human! My 12 year old daughter never has cute hairstyles or braids. That is one area I am very "challenged" in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

During hotter weather I keep the main in long braids. So I can keep the longer mane but the horse's neck is kept cooler. And easier to maintain because I don't have to do anything to it then except maybe once a month redo the braids.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

My gelding is roached for the summer and I always keep my fillies main in braids!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

my mares mane is also really thick, I braid it up when it is hot, it does help keep them cool


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to know! My filly's braids are only
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoops, hit send too soon!
They are only a few days old, but hubby and I laugh that she looks like a hippie cuz her braids are all messy....like really sloppy dreadlocks! I need to redo them when I am not in a rush...she is way too pretty to look so messy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

if the braids coming down vertically aren't working, this is what I do with my mare as it stays in well, and when done off the base of the root doesn't damage the hair. I'm not even 100% on the name, looks like a running braid, but mostly i think it is just a french braid lol!


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!!! why can't I do that????


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a good video for it. It's basically half of a french braid. I cannot figure out french braiding for the life of me, but I can do this to my mare's mane. I started doing it just for the purpose of this thread: It's spring and she's full of energy, so our lungeing is mostly loping and her neck gets so nasty under her long, thick mane. 

Also, you don't need Shine Spray or whatever it is she has unless you want it to look super fancy for a show or something. You just need to brush it out good.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for inserting a link to the video-I needed that! Now I can do my gelding's mane w/better results.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

That is so COOL! Thanks!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's also really helpful to do while lungeing if you horse is really susceptible to "witch's knots" in their mane. Mine recently started developing this problem when it's windy outside and turns out, it'll do it if I have her loping on a lungeline.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Poseidon_thanx soooo much. Maybe I *can* do this. Cant wait to try tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You're welcome! It's really easy once you get the hang of it. I'd recommend standing on a mounting block or have your horse lower its head or something, or else your arms are going to get quite sore.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

She is only 2 and not very patient! I just finished reading the 20 page thread on the "training" board about teaching a horse to tie. I need to start doing that. Right now I just groom her in her paddock and I never realized I was missing out on an opportunity to teach her to stand patiently when tied. When I did the muliple braids she is wearing now, I could do a few and let her wander away. 
With this running braid, once I start, I wont want to stop! 

Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> It's also really helpful to do while lungeing if you horse is really susceptible to "witch's knots" in their mane. Mine recently started developing this problem when it's windy outside and turns out, it'll do it if I have her loping on a lungeline.


Is a witched knot when they get all twisty and turny, dread-like and then twist around other pieces of hair? That happens to my filly. She can't be out of braids for more then 10 mins without getting a knot!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

dirtymartini said:


> wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!!! why can't I do that????


haha that was actually only my 3rd time ever braiding a mane, her mane is just so thick that it makes me look good because it is easier to braid. 

When i brush that sucker out,i have to do it in 2 layers, she's only 3 right now and has another layer of baby hairs coming in, while her mane goes to her shoulders, so i am going to have my work cut out for me.

The one thing that I do with her mane if i don't want to braid it and it works really well is Mane and Tail detangler, I spray it on her mane and comb it through and after a couple weeks i can still run my fingers through her mane without brushing it. She will get the occasional witches knot, but it came out easily. So as far as tangles go that spray works really well, but for heat nothing beats a braid!


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like a good braid. going to attempt it on my horse.THanks!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

CecilliaB said:


> Is a witched knot when they get all twisty and turny, dread-like and then twist around other pieces of hair? That happens to my filly. She can't be out of braids for more then 10 mins without getting a knot!


Ugh. Yes. I've heard cooking oil helps, but I've never tried it. Mine recently started getting them when it's really windy and apparently when we're lunging at a lope. grr. The first one I found in her mane was 3 separate dreads that braided themselves together. It took up the middle third of her mane and was a nightmare to get out. They haven't been that bad since though.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry everyone. I have to brag.lol. this is the 1st time I attempted this braid. It turned out pretty good!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow...you did a great job. I am scared to try this but I REALLY want to. I am a sucky braider lol. Takes me forever. Gonna give it a go next week since she's due for a rebraid.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Jwells, I am so jealous! I tried it and it was a mess! In my defense, she is just learning,to stand tied and she keeps knocking her head around, it is very frustrating. Yours looks gorgeous! I need to watch that vid again.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

lol thanks! I found it pretty simple..


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

jwells84 said:


> lol thanks! I found it pretty simple..


 
hey now! you don't have to rub it in!

lol, just kidding. I tried again on one of my minis. I think I am making the braids too thick.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad I peeked in! 
That braid looks easy enough I think even I could manage to remember how to do it....
I have got to get out and detangle my Duke's mane, so I am certainly excited about trying this braid!
He is one who gets horrendous witch knots, in a serious way! :shock:

So, it appears that it is a loose enough braid that it does not restrict movement, or cause them to want to rub?
How often would you recommend taking it out and re-doing it?
Do you give them a "rest" from it for a day or two?
Don't mean to play 30 questions here, I have only braided for parades, not practical use....
Thanks!

Dirtymartini, throw up some pics.* Love *to see La Te all braided up! 
(can't look any worse than what mine will! :lol


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Glad I peeked in!
> That braid looks easy enough I think even I could manage to remember how to do it....
> I have got to get out and detangle my Duke's mane, so I am certainly excited about trying this braid!
> He is one who gets horrendous witch knots, in a serious way! :shock:
> ...


I am having trouble posting pics! See, my desktop computer is not working right and I cant seem to figure out how to post a pic from my phone. It is very frustrating. Cant wait to see some pics of braided manes on aome of your herd, so please share!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

I did the braid fairly loose, mainly becuase I was walking beside my horse while she ate grass.lol.. but I am wanting to try again and make it tighter and higher on the top of her neck.. and yes if you use small pieces of the braid it work better and will stay in longer too.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Spirited: It is easy pretty easy to get the hang of, it's nice looking and loose enough to allow movement... if the braid is far enough from the base of the neck, you can leave it in for quite awhile. I took my mares out every couple of weeks so that no breaking happened, but her mane is thick so holds the braid fairly well, a girl at my barn did the same braid on a thinner mane and it came out in a couple of days, so if the braid is holding i'd take it out every week or two just to rebraid to stop the hair from being brittle. 

I have given my mare a rest from the braid, but that was mostly for myself as i love the look of it all wavy after it comes out haha 



SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Glad I peeked in!
> That braid looks easy enough I think even I could manage to remember how to do it....
> I have got to get out and detangle my Duke's mane, so I am certainly excited about trying this braid!
> He is one who gets horrendous witch knots, in a serious way! :shock:
> ...


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Dirtymartini, well that's a bummer! I went through some computer troubles awhile back, so I can commiserate with ya! 
As soon as I get the chance I am going to be a braiding fool!!!:lol:
And yes, I'll post pics.


kstinson, okay, thanks for all the great info. 
Sounds like it will be the *perfect *braid for Duke then after I get all his knots out, he has a very long, thick mane. 
I am anxious to try it on a few of my horses now. It would look really nice in parades too! :wink:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, as promised here are my first two attempts at that beautiful braid from the video....
Would have posted sooner, but had to wait for a break from the rain we've had for over a month now! :?

The first is Sammy, I think it would probably look nicer if I took smaller sections of hair?
But it does stay in nicely, and he does not seem to want to rub it off. 
Sure keeps those witch knots at bay!

oops: Excuse their mangy appearance, waiting for warm weather so I can body clip)










I did little Me Jo's just for fun, his mane is not as long, but turned out okay I think?


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

i like how the black one's braid is really close to the top of his neck.. how did you make it do that?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks jwells84.
I am not positive why one is higher then the other? 
I noticed that myself, the only thought I have is that it has to do with the side of the neck the mane is on, and my co-ordination.....maybe I am a little better one direction then the other?
Or I may have crossed each section only one time to start Sammy's braid, and a couple on Me Jo's? I really did not pay much attention when I was doing them. 
When I re-do them I will keep track of my "start" and see if that is what made the difference...


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Ohhhh, so pretty! You did a great job. I agree w/jwells, Sammy's looks so tight and secure! They both look great, tho. Wish you were closer, i'd invite you over for some wine and ask you to pretty please braid my horses' manes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

dirtymartini said:


> Ohhhh, so pretty! You did a great job. I agree w/jwells, Sammy's looks so tight and secure! They both look great, tho. Wish you were closer, i'd invite you over for some wine and ask you to pretty please braid my horses' manes!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:lol: Thanks!
You certainly would not need to bribe me with wine, you know I'd be over there in a minute if I could!


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

I know...you are sweet like that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

We have the same problem down in Texas. We do individual braids, and they sweat a lot less. The only problem is a horse in the next pasture over completly ripped out an entire braid from our quarter horse. Months later it still hasnt grown back.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Jess Angela said:


> We have the same problem down in Texas. We do individual braids, and they sweat a lot less. The only problem is a horse in the next pasture over completly ripped out an entire braid from our quarter horse. Months later it still hasnt grown back.



Ouch! That is a bummer. I have been doing the running braid, but in 2 or three sections, instead of all in one. Seems to last a bit longer like that. I kind of worry that I am spoiling the boarded horse too much. I mean...if she gets used to having her mane braided to stay cool...a fan in her stall, etc....what if they don't do that for her at the next place she stays?  I just can't stand to put my hand under her mane and feel how sweaty and sticky it is. It makes *ME* feel sweaty and gross!:-|


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I do the running braid too on Tazz to keep him cool, although sometimes I think I do it more for myself to satsify the inner child that used to plait the manes of toy ponies 

But yeah, it's horrible seeing how sweaty they can get under their manes!

This is Tazz with his running braid, I think he knows it suits him.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

ohhh, Taz is so handsome!

Not sure if this has been discussed on this thread...the diamond pattern? I just love it. Don't think I have the patience....none of my horses will stand still for very long (I know, I know...I need to work on that!)

Sorry if this is a repeat, I just thought of it as I was typing and can't go back through the thread right now...


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

The biggest thing that determines how low the running braid hangs from the mane bed, is how tight you pull each piece when putting it into the braid. I have noticed that when the mane falls on the right side of the horse, I can keep it up close to the mane bed, but I have a harder time keeping it up tight on the left. But with work, I can keep both sides tight up. My big paint mare has a lot of mane, so she usually ends up with two of them, one on each side. I'll try to get her done up tomorrow and post pics for everyone to see her twin braids.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, I managed to get Lady's mane braided today, but when I got the camera out to take pics, the battery was dead. So the pics will have to wait until tomorrow, after my battery has had time to charge up.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oooh, double running braids, looking forward to seeing that!
Sounds pretty.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I cant believe i didnt see this thread before. I will definitely be trying this.. after i come back form vacation though


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah...I am looking forward to seeing the double braid too!!!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, I finally got the pictures of Lady's mane. Her mane is so thick, that I have to split it in half and braid half of it on each side of her neck. Please forgive th quality of the pictures, I forgot my camera at home when I went to the barn today, so I snapped these with my phone, and the camera in it is not very high quality if you know what I mean. I hope everyone can see it though.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

PaintedFury said:


> Ok, I finally got the pictures of Lady's mane. Her mane is so thick, that I have to split it in half and braid half of it on each side of her neck. Please forgive th quality of the pictures, I forgot my camera at home when I went to the barn today, so I snapped these with my phone, and the camera in it is not very high quality if you know what I mean. I hope everyone can see it though.


wow, i never thought of doing that! i am going to try it. since my horse has two "layers" to her mane, i was thinking about braiding the top layer (basically the broken top layer of hairs) and then the bottom. very clever, doing a braid on each side! btw, your horse has such pretty markings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

dirtymartini said:


> wow, i never thought of doing that! i am going to try it. since my horse has two "layers" to her mane, i was thinking about braiding the top layer (basically the broken top layer of hairs) and then the bottom. very clever, doing a braid on each side! btw, your horse has such pretty markings!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks dirtymartini, I'm kind of fond of her myself. I'm sorry that she's so dirty, especially her mane, but I have no running water out at my barn, and have been too lazy to fill up my 55 gal drum to give bucket bathes. I seriously need to though as a lot of Lady's white in her mane and tail isn't white anymore. Though it's not as yellow as some that I have seen either. That would be a good thing for me to do when it's too hot here to be working horses. Great, another thing added to my To-Do List! lol!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap:Very nice, love the double braid too!
That's a really good idea for a really thick mane.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We always braid/band our horses' manes in the summer to help keep them cool....especially our Belgian who has extremely thick/coarse hair and lots of it....


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Beauseant, those look great, really pretty!

Just curious about how long you would guesstimate it takes you to do that on one horse? :wink:


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

BEAUSEANT-love love love! Beautiful! Gonna try that this week!

painted-nice to know there is somewhere else that is too hot to work horses. I love hanging out with my horsies (and I don't even really "work" them!) but lately I can only enjoy it in the early morning or very late afternoon. Late afternoon has been bringing mosquitoes lately...so that's no fun either!

Hello my dear SLCS!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Yea, when I went to town this afternoon is was 103 outside. When it's that hot outside, even just hanging with the horses is pretty uncomfortable. I usually go to the barn either before it gets too hot or after it has started cooling off. It's been so dry here lately that mosquitoes are not as bad as they usually are.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Spirited, 

Epona, the Belgian, has terribly thick, coarse hair, and her braid in the picture was more intricate, so it took a little longer..... about 15 minutes (including breaks to rest my arms as reaching up to her 16 hands height like that gets tiring}

Beauseant, the gray OTTB has thinner hair than her, and his braid is not as difficult so it took less than ten minutes max.

Both horses stand so well for this that it amazes me, even the young OTTB....they are very patient. If they were antsy or dancing about....it would make braiding/banding horribly difficult and time consuming.

So, on a horse that stands well.... Epona's about 15 minutes, Beau's about half that. 

And thank you to spritied and martini for the compliments.


----------

